# annoying leaky battery caps



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All-

My Trojan T-105s are doing well overall, but a few of the filler caps seem to have gotten loose enough as far as their fit goes that the batteries cough up electrolyte whenever I charge or drive. I know it is the battery caps, because if I swap them around the leak moves, but there nothing obviously different about the leaky ones vs. the non-leaky ones.

This is annoying because I am dropping acid and it causes my GFCI to pop when I am charging if the acid makes contact between a battery terminal and anything metal in my car.

Anybody else had this problem, and found a solution? Thicker seals, better caps, etc?

Thanks all.


----------



## hondo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a similar problem and the only thing that I have found to help so far is to keep the battery tops clean using a baking soda and water solution and lots of paper towels. I put the worst offenders in the easiest place to clean so its not that much trouble to clean those ones regularly. Wish I had a better solution for you, maybe someone else does?

Hondo


----------



## 86Honda (Apr 15, 2009)

My Interstate 12V batteries were ALWAYS spitting acid, and they had screw-on caps (as opposed to bayonet, which are easier to find non-leakers for). Putting the caps on tight (with a tool I made out of a flashlight body) seemed to help a little. It seemed every charge required a battery wipe-down first. It got REALLY old constantly cleaning and refilling and cleaning again. My final solution - I'm getting Lithiums.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone ever tried hydrocaps? , I know they use them in solar systems, http://www.ecovantageenergy.com/catalog/items/item33.htm
I think it may be less expensive then going to 86hondas solution, lol.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

madderscience said:


> This is annoying because I am dropping acid


Don't let them catch you doing that, especially while driving. 

Seriously, are yours screw-on caps? If so, you might try teflon tape as is used in plumbing, air-compressor fittings, etc. 

If they're snap-on, I'm not sure what the best solution would be, but you could thoroughly clean the entire cap area, socket, and cap underside, then put a thin layer of RTV silicone, the high-temp type you can use on some engine-area seals, over the caps' protruding stems. Wait for that to harden (overnight is best). 

Then add a thicker line of it around the edge of the entire cap bar outline, on the bottom edge, so that it would just fill the gap between the top of the battery case and the bottom edge of the cap bars. Wait for it to skin over good, then moisten well the area on top of the battery where that would meet it so it won't stick, and install the caps tightly. 

The skin will keep it from oozing out and sticking to the top of the battery (so you can still get the caps off) but the gooey inside will let the "O-ring" seal conform to the surface irregularities and such of the top of the battery case around the cap, making a secondary partial seal. 

Let it sit and harden that way for as long as it would take to cure your chosen RTV silicone in that thickness.
________
SwettLatin live


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

The caps on my batteries are the individual twist-lock type.

Yes, I've been doing the bit with the baking soda and paper towels, but I'd much rather just stop what seems to be to be unnecessary leaking (as opposed to necessary gassing during charging) Losing acid will weaken the batteries.

I may see if I can get ahold of trojan or a local battery retailer and see if they have any solutions.

Thanks all.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

What is your charging current and what charger? 

I have been charging my Walmart MAXX29 at 10 AMPs and I have no problem, but if I charge at 12 AMPs, they do start to spit acid and bubble like crazy. BTW, I am using a K&W BC-20 96 volt setup.


----------

